# Composing Workflow 2023



## MeloKeyz (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey guys,

Black Friday is almost here and I have a minor list of libraries to buy. With tons of libraries that I already have and libraries that I am going to buy, I decided to go with this decent "_Developer of The Month"_ workflow. 

The idea is to select a developer each month and write 4 quality tracks (1 track/week) using only the libraries of that developer in this month. For example, January's developer of the month is Audio Imperia and start to write 4 tracks in this month. Each quarter of the year will reflect a specific genre. So, Q1 is hybrid trailer, Q2 is Orchestral, .... and so on. At the end of the year, I'll have a total of 48 tracks (or 4 albums) written in 4 genres. 

I believe this workflow will help me achieve three things: 1) Utilizing every single library I have, 2) Write in more than 2 genres, and 3) Practicing "less is more" by only writing using one developer a month.

What will be your composing plans in 2023? It's an open discussion


----------



## jblongz (Oct 20, 2022)

I have been thinking about this method too and may adopt/tweak the strategy. It helps rediscover any neglected tools and help focus on unique workflows of each library. I wouldn’t be overly strict about it in terms of satisfying the urge to add elements from other libraries that blend too well to ignore.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Oct 20, 2022)

jblongz said:


> I wouldn’t be overly strict about it in terms of satisfying the urge to add elements from other libraries that blend too well to ignore.


Actually, a single developer offers tons of libraries in its own. Every developer I have offers all what I need orchestral, hybrid, sound design and synths. Some developers are only orchestral such as cinematic studio series. Then, I am forced to write orchestral only track. I'll practice to adapt to what the developer offers only. If there's a developer offers ethnic instruments only, I will write an ethnic track only. And so on! The result is writing in different genres based on what a developer offers. 

However, honestly speaking, a single developer is not an actual "less is more" but still breaks your urge of using other developers' libs. The true "less is more" is when you use only a single library, not a single developer.

This workflow is going to be real fun when I apply it properly without cheating


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 20, 2022)

I'm happy for you living in the future but I prefer the present. (I do see where you are going with this) I dont think I could change a thing. (Old dog here) Your idea is great for an experiment but seems rather limiting in the *REEL WORLD.

I find that when I have to score a project I need to take advantage of every library I have as some of them offer things that others don't. If I cant find a solution then I hire real players. (assuming budget can absorb that!)

I spend an ENORMOUS amount of time going through libraries that feel would fit the film/project. Especially if it is a complex project that involves, Action, Ethnic, Dialogue underscore, Has bright moments, Horrific moments, do they want a trailer from me or will they hire a trailer company?, etc, etc. (all depends on budget)

But if your doing a project dont limit yourself. Put your 'GAS" to good use! 

*(used to be a great series in Keyboard Mag by Jeff Rona). I told you I was old.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Oct 22, 2022)

@tmhuud I totally agree with you. This approach I am taking is for my personal projects that aren't tied to deadlines that later can be submitted for acceptance or rejection and for my personal practice. But when I receive a request from a library or working on custom projects for clients, of course I use everything I got. It's just a main production workflow for my side projects and albums


----------



## Ronny Mairas (Oct 26, 2022)

That's an exciting idea. So you practice by limiting yourself and put dusty libraries to good use and make money in the end? Cool! One thing I have learned is that limiting myself makes me do unexpected creative things, whereas using everything at my disposal like sample services, all the synths and libraries, always leads to some kind of decision paralysis, in my case at least.

When I realized that I can enter the flow zone more easily while being limited, I started working on a simple windows forms tool that generates random limitations for a track. Nothing special yet, really just semi-random stuff, no AI included.  It's a portable lightweight program and it's open source.

I think I will make an extra thread for this tool, so anyone can give feedback and ideas what to add next.

Here it is: Song Idea Generator

Edit: It's like a virtual human client in a way.


----------

